# Kids Fishing Day - Evanston



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The annual Kids Fishing Day in Evanston will be held Saturday, June 9th. A substantial number of pan-sized trout will be planted in the Evanston Ice Ponds for the event. All fishing equipment and bait will be provided for the youngsters. Kids 13 years old and younger do not need a fishing license. 14 year-olds and older will need a Wyoming Fishing license.

Hot dogs, chips and a soda will be provided for lunch. All participants can have their fish cleaned and even cooked.

Registration (free) is from 7:45 am to noon. Fishing will be from 8 am till 1 pm. Everyone is welcome. We get a good number of kids from Utah's Summit and Rich counties.

Last year a Rainbow over 9 lbs was caught!!!


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

It's lots of fun to see all the kids catching fish. Everyone should come up and have fun. Only about an hour from SLC.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> 4 year-olds and older will need a Wyoming Fishing license.


Wow. They sure do things differently up there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Clarq said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > 4 year-olds and older will need a Wyoming Fishing license.
> ...


Thanks and sorry about that. It's 14 year-olds, not 4-year olds. My "1" key is on the frits!

I changed it.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

That's a great even there goob. I wish I could come on up but have some business in Central Utah at that time. Good luck and hope the kiddies have a great time!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What a great event. Over 450 kids registered, and many more came and fished without registering. The thing is put on by the Upper Bear River Trout Unlimited, Cowboy Bass, Sportsman for Fish and Wildlife (Southwest Wyoming Chapter), the Wyoming Game and Fish and too many other donors to mention.

Every participant got a prize: rods and reels, tackle boxes full of goodies, even nets.









Free Bait (it's in the Pepsi cups)









Free soda pop









Free Food

















The local Cowboy Bass Club weighed and cleaned about 500 fish.









Elbow-to-elbow, but no one complained

























Nice Bear River Cutthroat planters:









































Girls too

















We start 'em young over here:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man I didnt see this thread til now. I would have loved to come up and help out. Maybe next year?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya done good Goob!
What a great day. Looks like you have a lot of great folks up there.
A grand event indeed.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun. Good job for helping out (those free rod/reel combos look familiar...).

That last picture is priceless. If you know that guy, you should give him a copy.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

LOAH said:


> Looks like a lot of fun. Good job for helping out (those free rod/reel combos look familiar...).
> 
> *That last picture is priceless. If you know that guy, you should give him a copy*.


+100

Well done goob, well done! What a great turnout, lots of smiles! Cudos to all those who help sponsor the event.


----------



## perdiz (Jun 15, 2012)

Evanston-what a cool little border city. Used to drive up there to buy and shoot off fireworks.


----------

